# Powerpack marca Vot falla en puerto de carga



## sowino (Sep 12, 2014)

Muy buen día, espero puedan ayudarme, tengo una fuente de alimentación marca Vot de 400 watts con una batería de 12 volts 14 ah y con salida para 120 vca 400 w.

Mi problema es que por error conecte el cargadorcon la polaridad invertida. Y se quemó un transistor, se desintegró y no puedo saber el número para comprarlo, es la segunda vez que sucede pero la primera ocacion si era legible.

Lo he estado cargando con las pinzas que se conectan a la bateria del auto para arrancarlo, éstas conectadas a otra fuente similar mientras esta se carga.

Mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son limitados no se leer o dibujar un diagrama pero a pesar de ello espero puedan ayudarme. Cerca del conector de carga hay otro transistor con número. Ss8050. D331. Me parece que es el mismo que compré la primera vez pero no estoy seguro.
Espero que aún con tan pocos datos puefan ayudarme.

La fuente es como esta , una foto por si ayuda en algo, el desarmador de Cruz señala el sitio donde debe ir el transistor, y el plano señala el transistor ss8050

Gracias por su tiempo. ...


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 13, 2014)

hola sowino, bienvenido al foro:

sí, parece que son dos transistores iguales porque la hoja de datos menciona que se usan para amplificador clase B.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_electrónico#Clase_B

entonces, no necesariamente pertenecen al circuito de carga.

te recomiendo que cambies los dos transistores SS8050.
o, consigue algún otro similar.
adjunto la hoja de datos.


----------



## sowino (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola,grscias por la respuesta y por la bienvenida,anoche cambie el transistor y ya pude utilizar su cargador lo utilizaré algunos dias para evaluarlo ya que se enciende un LED del test de nivel carga pero el indicador de que está cargando no enciende.

gracias por ahora.


----------

